# I'm going o give it a try.....



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to give some sort of braded line a try. What do you guys recommend??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

give this a try not a bad price for 400 yards vs 300 for 30+ dollars.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SEO;cat105591780;cat105740280;cat105746580


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

You will get 20 different answers from 20 people but in my opinion, i would go with power pro. I have used it for everything from bass fishing in my back yard to bottom fishing 25 miles offshore and it has not let me down.. just my 2 cents


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Power pro is the best braid there is IMHO


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Are you going to put this on your 525?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would probably try Power Pro first, because every tackle shop in the country bulk spools it. Obviously, that's an exaggeration, but it's just meant to say that it's very prevalent - and whether it's the best or not - it's a good place to start with the braid experiment.

I think there is better braid, but I also KNOW that there is a lot worse. As a beginner, you can't go wrong with Power Pro.

Check back in with your results/thoughts.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'l put in that order for the powerpro today. Thanks!!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

One last question, would you get 15 or 20 pound test?

Thanks!


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Orest: Yes, this will be for the 525.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Stan, you won't have a problem with the PP on the 525. That's what I have on mine and have had no issues at all.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> One last question, would you get 15 or 20 pound test?
> 
> Thanks!


I would get 30 or 50 lb. Yes, that's overkill on line strength, but the diameter on braid is much smaller than mono. Anything too small, and the line is too "wispy". (it sometimes can get get wrapped around the rod tip with lighter braided line)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Solid: glad I asked!!

You all are great!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup. Like solid said, I use 17lb mono with 50lb over top. Works well for me.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yup. Like solid said, I use 17lb mono with 50lb over top. Works well for me.


Like RuddeDogg said don't forget to back your line with some mono.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Just to make sure that I understand correctly. What I should do is get 30 to 50 lb PP braided line with a 40-50 lb mono shock leader. Correct??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Manlystanley said:


> Just to make sure that I understand correctly. What I should do is get 30 to 50 lb PP braided line with a 40-50 lb mono shock leader. Correct??


If you are using 50lb PP, you really don't need a shock leader. Most of my surf set ups are spooled with 17lb Suffix and 50lb PP over top. NOW...on my 8n Bait set ups, I have shock leader.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

Manlystanley said:


> Just to make sure that I understand correctly. What I should do is get 30 to 50 lb PP braided line with a 40-50 lb mono shock leader. Correct??


No backing refers to the mono you put on your reel first then you connect it with a albright knot to your braid and put that on. You do this for a couple of reasons. 

It prevents slippage because the braid is so smooth it doesn't always hold well on a reel and will slip without backing. 

Also it gives the braid something to dig into and tighten on the reel. 

Lastly it allows you to not have to use so much braid on a reel if you don't need it. Braid can get expensive and if your using a fairly large reel you more then likely don't need it all braid.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would beg to differ with those who say that you don't need shock leader at the end of braid. You put cheap mono at the end of expensive braid to keep your expensive braid from getting chewed up in the surf. Once your braid starts to deteriorate, it's a lot less reliable than the mono, even with substantial compromise.

Oh yeah... and it's easier to see when you are gonna get a "flyer" caused by breakage. Mono just "feels out" easier than braid.

Now, this is just MY opinion - but I would NOT run braid without a shock leader on a conventional reel, casting from the beach. That's just my preference, mind you...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I would beg to differ with those who say that you don't need shock leader at the end of braid. You put cheap mono at the end of expensive braid to keep your expensive braid from getting chewed up in the surf. Once your braid starts to deteriorate, it's a lot less reliable than the mono, even with substantial compromise.
> 
> Oh yeah... and it's easier to see when you are gonna get a "flyer" caused by breakage. Mono just "feels out" easier than braid.
> 
> Now, this is just MY opinion - but I would NOT run braid without a shock leader on a conventional reel, casting from the beach. That's just my preference, mind you...


 Another thought is that when you get a fish to shore and need to grab your shock,makes it less painful than getting cut hands because you did not use a shock.. Also,it helps when you get hung up with a snag,cause 50lb or even 30lb braid doesn't break very easily.. Usually the shock will break before the braid,as braid usually test way over what it's rating is.... As he said,it's just my opinion and preference as well...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, to shock or not to shock when using braid, and how to do so without causing problems.

The question that will never be answered.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't necessarily believe in shock leaders. I use leaders when a rig calls for them. Such as a slip sinker rig. Otherwise with heavy enough line there is no need for a "shock leader" 

A shock leader is designed to take the initial hit of a large fish taking line. Usually you make it a fairly larger sized line then the rest of your line so that it can withstand that hit. If your starting with 50 pound braid you don't need it for this purpose. 

I will say that I usually use fluorocarbon instead of mono for my leaders. OK so now that I let that out of the bag everyone can fight over which they like better.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

oden said:


> A shock leader is designed to take the initial hit of a large fish taking line.


I respectfully disagree.

A shock leader is designed to keep a heavy weight from cracking off during the cast.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't feel like your disagreeing just looking at what I have said from a different point of view. The pull on the line from the initial throw is like the initial hit from a large fish and I would much rather loose my weight and rig then a really nice fish. 

Origin aside I still don't believe it will help any more then 50 pound braid will without it. Just my opinion but I have never had a break on cast, at the end, with or without a leader. 

I have had a stupid auto close bail snap close and break a line before. Not 50 pound braid but 20 pound mono and that was one of the most frustrating moments I have ever felt. Also It was a great cast.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> The question that will never be answered.


For me, it was pretty easy to answer. With no stretch in braid, "cracking off" can be pretty easy to do. Your results may vary...



oden said:


> A shock leader is designed to take the initial hit of a large fish taking line. Usually you make it a fairly larger sized line then the rest of your line so that it can withstand that hit. If your starting with 50 pound braid you don't need it for this purpose.





dudeondacouch said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> A shock leader is designed to keep a heavy weight from cracking off during the cast.



I second the dude on that one. And to expand on it just a bit further - on a bad cast, with mono shock, you can feel the line stretching, hence you know when you are in trouble, and with practice, can react in that split second. Braided line (having NO stretch) on a bad cast will damn near pull the rod out of your hands, and break you off every time, with no chance to recover. VERY unforgiving....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

oden said:


> I would much rather loose my weight and rig then a really nice fish.


I would rather lose a nice fish than hit someone in the side of the head with 6oz of pointy lead @ 150mph.



solid7 said:


> For me, it was pretty easy to answer. With no stretch in braid, "cracking off" can be pretty easy to do. Your results may vary...


I was halfway joking, notice the smiley. 


And as you've probably read before, I already have my solution.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> I would rather lose a nice fish than hit someone in the side of the head with 6oz of pointy lead @ 150mph.


To each his own. Do what makes you happy. If there was one right answer then everyone would do it.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, I'm trying to gather what is being said here, let me summarize, and put on my asbestos underwear..........

-- Put on about 20 yards of Mono as the first section on the reel. This will prevent Braid from slipping.
-- Put on lots of Braid PP (50 lb test).
-- Put on 18-20 Feet of Mono (50 LB Test) -- when using a 3 Oz Sinker + Bait.

For the knots use: uni to uni or Slim Beauty knot.

Does this sound about right??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

That will get you there. I still say try it an make adjustments. NO method is completely right without flaws. 

I would also say look at using a Palomar knot. I prefer them when attaching braid to something other then another line. If I'm attaching two lines I use an albright knot. Just take a look at them. Some people prefer other knots. These are what I use.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> So, I'm trying to gather what is being said here, let me summarize, and put on my asbestos underwear..........
> 
> -- Put on about 20 yards of Mono as the first section on the reel. This will prevent Braid from slipping.
> -- Put on lots of Braid PP (50 lb test).
> ...


You only really need 10lbs of mono for every ounce of lead, but it's not a bad idea to add another 10lbs for safety factor. This will depend on your casting style. Like dudeonacouch said, however, flyaways are absolutely lethal, so it's better safe than sorry - especially if you are fishing anywhere near civilization. Half the time, you won't even know where a flyer has gone, until it actually hits something...

Slim beauty is one of the easiest knots (in my opinion) to tie for joining line. Tie what you like, however. I would be lying if I told you that I don't sometimes tie certain knots because they are aesthetically pleasing... 

On a tangent - all "stacked" knots look beautiful with braid.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I would rather lose a nice fish than hit someone in the side of the head with 6oz of pointy lead @ 150mph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what you are saying is that if it makes someone else happy to hit someone with 6oz of fishing rod artillery, they should go ahead and do it? (rather than lose the nice fish)

That's very thoughtful of you. I am glad that in America we are still free to pursue such engaging activities, like reckless endangerment, and negligent homicide. (manslaughter, for the more "sophisiticated")


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> So, I'm trying to gather what is being said here, let me summarize, and put on my asbestos underwear..........
> 
> -- Put on about 20 yards of Mono as the first section on the reel. This will prevent Braid from slipping.
> -- Put on lots of Braid PP (50 lb test).
> ...


If you're only going to put on 20yds of mono as backing, you'd be better served backing with electrical tape around the arbor knot and first few wraps of braid. It works just as well as far as keeping the braid from slipping around the arbor, and 20yds of mono isn't saving you any money, just adding a superfluous knot.

Also, for a 3oz weight, you don't need a shock leader for casting with 50lb braid. Maybe for abrasion resistance, but not for casting.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

solid7 said:


> So, what you are saying is that if it makes someone else happy to hit someone with 6oz of fishing rod artillery, they should go ahead and do it? (rather than lose the nice fish)
> 
> That's very thoughtful of you. I am glad that in America we are still free to pursue such engaging activities, like reckless endangerment, and negligent homicide. (manslaughter, for the more "sophisiticated")


Actually I was saying that if you were stupid enough to throw 6oz of weight toward people and it happens to break and you happen to cast so bad that you have to worry about that every time. Then you might want to practice or look for a new hobby. Like I have said I have never broken a line at the end on cast. Also never cast the line into anyone. 

O and being "very thoughtful." I thought it was. Telling you to do what makes you happy is a nice way of saying I don't really care what you think and I'm going to do what I want. If you have a problem with your casting and feel like something helps you then do it. If someone else doesn't then to each their own.

O and watch out for falling weights.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> If you're only going to put on 20yds of mono as backing, you'd be better served backing with electrical tape around the arbor knot and first few wraps of braid. It works just as well as far as keeping the braid from slipping around the arbor, and 20yds of mono isn't saving you any money, just adding a superfluous knot.
> 
> Also, for a 3oz weight, you don't need a shock leader for casting with 50lb braid. Maybe for abrasion resistance, but not for casting.


He is absolutely right about the electrical tape that works just as well if you don't need any more backing then that.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

All good advise here-even the diff of opinions. Just bear in mind with no stretch if you get hung up your putting all the force on your gear trying to get broke off. I always carry a 1/2 wood dowl about 6 inches long in case I need to tug on the line; wrap the line around the dowl a few time to free the line, and this keeps from putting undue pressure on rod and reel...

PowerPro is best in my trials for casting reels; some braids wind on flat like a ribbion and the edges catch on itself durring casting causing fluff, but PP has a coating that seems to keep it much more round. PP can get nicked and get hairy in spots causing the same issue-fluff. If your line gets drug over shell beads, or rocks, or a piling keep this in mind (or picking out a birds nest). Good strong durable stuff tho and takes lots of abuse.

CarolinaChuck


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

CarolinaChuck said:


> Just bear in mind with no stretch if you get hung up your putting all the force on your gear trying to get broke off. I always carry a 1/2 wood dowl about 6 inches long in case I need to tug on the line; wrap the line around the dowl a few time to free the line, and this keeps from putting undue pressure on rod and reel...
> CarolinaChuck


Great idea! I usually use a glove and grab the line to tug if I get caught up but this sounds like a great option. Will toss one in my gear and try it next time I get caught up. Thanks!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

do yourself a favor and spool it up with 30# PP... that'll break near 40# of pressure way more then you'll need with a 525... 50# is way to heavy... you'll need to hire the neighbor kid to help you break it off if you get it snagged...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well ONLY speaking for me, I posed this question a while back. To shock or not to shock. As I have stated before, Up until I got my "Heavers", I did not use a shock leader as there was NO reason to. I run 17lb Suffix Tri and 50lb and 65lb Power pro on 4 Daiwa Emblem Pros, a Pro A and 3 525's, athat's tossing up to 6 oz. I have NEVER had any issues with those set ups breaking off. I now have 3 8nbait set ups and I use a shock leader due to the fact of the heavier weight. Other than that, it has been my experience that if you are tossing less weight with braid you don't really need a shock leader. But then again that's just me.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

oden said:


> Actually I was saying that if you were stupid enough to throw 6oz of weight toward people and it happens to break and you happen to cast so bad that you have to worry about that every time. Then you might want to practice or look for a new hobby. Like I have said I have never broken a line at the end on cast. Also never cast the line into anyone.


Anybody that casts OTG/pendulum, etc, can tell you that an isufficient or damaged line seldom breaks at the end of the cast, unless it's a bird nest. If quite often breaks mid rotation, which means the weight might go anywhere within about a 180+ degree area. It will fly something close to tangentially from the point of break off. (like launching a rock out of a sling)

It's not about being stupid. It's about **** happening. And it does. What IS stupid, is not being prepared for it, when you know it can/will. Never broke a line on a cast? It's because you've never put any ass into a cast, or you've only been fishing once. Pick one. (cause all the rest of us sure have)

This is why I tell newbies to use shock leader. And no, I don't trust braid for power casts of ANY kind, with ANY weight. As usual, I would be remiss if I didn't point out this is just one man's opinion. I am not responsible for other people's mishaps.


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Anybody that casts OTG/pendulum, etc, can tell you that an isufficient or damaged line seldom breaks at the end of the cast, unless it's a bird nest. If quite often breaks mid rotation, which means the weight might go anywhere within about a 180+ degree area. It will fly something close to tangentially from the point of break off. (like launching a rock out of a sling)
> 
> It's not about being stupid. It's about **** happening. And it does. What IS stupid, is not being prepared for it, when you know it can/will. Never broke a line on a cast? It's because you've never put any ass into a cast, or you've only been fishing once. Pick one. (cause all the rest of us sure have)
> 
> This is why I tell newbies to use shock leader. And no, I don't trust braid for power casts of ANY kind, with ANY weight. As usual, I would be remiss if I didn't point out this is just one man's opinion. I am not responsible for other people's mishaps.


Never hit someone standing next to me with a sling either. You must have had no friends growing up. 

Just saying never happened to me and I grew up at the beach fishing almost every day. If its happening because you and going crazy and slinging it and your not under control then you shouldn't be surf fishing near people anyway. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

solid7 you are right. Stuff does happen. I personally do not fish in crowds or around people on the beach. I DO put ass, and believe me I have enough, into my casts. I have had line fail both braid and mono. Even had a 40lb shock leader fail on the casting field. It happens. Like others have said, you go with what works for you. You do bring up valid points.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

There are a few reasons to run a mono shock line and they have already been noted. 1-most of the wear and tear on a line will be around the slip sinker and hook tie on and is easily spotted. 2- if ya get hung up mono will break easier and you may not loose most of your braid. 3-when landing a large fish or ray when ya wrap mono around your hand it doesnt cut like a knife. 4-if ya get a monster ray or shark and it is going to take all your line when ya lock it down the mono will break first.

Now onto everyone playing nice, I know it is cold and not everyone is out fishing but that doesn't mean we have to get testy with one another. Agree to disagree and keep the name calling for the Goverment fourm


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

oden said:


> Never hit someone standing next to me with a sling either. You must have had no friends growing up.


Your powers of comprehension and association are undeniable.




oden said:


> If its happening because you and going crazy and slinging it and your not under control then you shouldn't be surf fishing near people anyway.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


If by "going crazy" you mean catching the fish that others can't reach, then yes, you are right. And "near people" is a relative term. Where I live, there are homes or businesses less than 100 yards over the dunes most everywhere. How can you not be near people, in that case? If I'm on the sand, I generally try to put no less than 200 yards between me and the nearest person, but let's face it - people are mobile.

Thanks for your $.02 - you can keep the change.



Shooter said:


> Now onto everyone playing nice, I know it is cold and not everyone is out fishing but that doesn't mean we have to get testy with one another. Agree to disagree and keep the name calling for the Goverment fourm


Come on, Shooter... This ain't personal. It's fun. Some people are cooped up indoors, and need to vent. (Of course, I'm not one of them... It's beautiful outside here!)


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

From one Stan to another Power Pro is all I use,both spinning and casting!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There are a couple places I can picture of now dead OBX Drum piers that exist only in the memories of those that fished them in the heyday

Both of these piers ends were lost in mighty storms and will likely never be rebuilt.....

On the right hand side of each pier end when facing Africa on the top railing of both "Ghost Tees" there was a very distinct...very deep.... triangular indentation in the dense yellow pine,

Both were break offs.......both were on the forward stroke, no backlash was involved just throwing real.... real ...hard and they both hit the railing at full speed, the mark mirroring the 8 ounce sinker that caused the strike and both had me as the operator and I can guarantee that both times it happened it sent everyone ducking..... 

I never had friends when I was growing up ....

Only have few friends today, but the ones I do have I let know when I am going out, so they can get in a safe place and

Attached to my line is the new or new as can be 50-60 pound shock line and a 100 pound bite leader to chafe the sinker on......


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Use 80# braid then, you aint going to lose anything, fish, weights, spare tires......


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I pulled up a horseshoe crab from a 25' high dock with 50#. I really did not think it would hold. Ugly stick rods also take some abuse and come back for more....


----------



## Slabslayer (Nov 16, 2010)

Never used a shock leader ,never had a need. I use 40 lb Test Power Pro [Yellow] on my surf rods ,works great on my ABU 6500's.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Slabslayer said:


> Never used a shock leader ,never had a need. I use 40 lb Test Power Pro [Yellow] on my surf rods ,works great on my ABU 6500's.


Long as you keep it at 2 oz, and throw real soft, you probably won't ever need it... The rest of us are just full of ****.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

power pro, stan i just received a 1500yd spool of power pro #30lb for $86.99 free shipping to my door (buy it now price) off of eBay! There's no way that can be beat!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yes unless your throwing more than 6 ounces there's no need for a shockleader stan. I throw 4,5,& 6 ounces of lead regularly on 30lb power pro and have no issues with the line. i have snapped of because of bail closing but that's a whole different issue. i have been using power pro for 7 yrs now and yet have i even looked or thought about switching to a different braid line! I know alot of guys talk 10lb per ounce of weight but i have found that to be not true and trust me i'm a caster not the best but lets just say when i fish on the beach and i look up and down the sand not to many guys bait are out further! So with that being said 30lb power pro or 40lb no shockleader a 6oz sinker and shoot for the stars.... I was ounce caught up by the guys here on p&s and went to the shock leader to only realize i didn't need it! If your throwing more than six ounces of weight then you better start learning your knots! just my experience from field casting to on the beach it is not needed! If your in my area and want to see i show you better than i can tell you! we need to all remember that all of our fishing conditions are different and everyone one has there own way of doing things nothing to debate and be bitter about just take all of the info here and give it a try and see what works for you!



Tight lines guys...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

You fellas must be some Monster casters if you can not even break 30 pound test on a cast


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Croaker D said:


> Oh yes unless your throwing more than 6 ounces there's no need for a shockleader stan. I throw 4,5,& 6 ounces of lead regularly on 30lb power pro and have no issues with the line. i have snapped of because of bail closing but that's a whole different issue. i have been using power pro for 7 yrs now and yet have i even looked or thought about switching to a different braid line! I know alot of guys talk 10lb per ounce of weight but i have found that to be not true and trust me i'm a caster not the best but lets just say when i fish on the beach and i look up and down the sand not to many guys bait are out further! So with that being said 30lb power pro or 40lb no shockleader a 6oz sinker and shoot for the stars.... I was ounce caught up by the guys here on p&s and went to the shock leader to only realize i didn't need it! If your throwing more than six ounces of weight then you better start learning your knots! just my experience from field casting to on the beach it is not needed! If your in my area and want to see i show you better than i can tell you! we need to all remember that all of our fishing conditions are different and everyone one has there own way of doing things nothing to debate and be bitter about just take all of the info here and give it a try and see what works for you!


You are an absolute legend. I feel humbled to be in your (virtual) presence.

The fact that you can cast so far, and never break off, is a true testament to your greatness.

Just out of curiosity - what kind of distances DO you generate? Cause I'm betting you can cast at least, like, oh... 50 yards or more, with your technique and whatnot.

Could I pay you for some lessons? I'm sure that if you were to maybe make a few posts, totally destroying all the conventional wisdom, you could probably change a lot of minds. In fact, I'm going to ask the moderator to just go ahead, right now, and prepare a special place in the forum, just dedicated to your advice! Clearly these other guys don't have a clue!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7, it's nice of you to finally realize Croaker D's superiority. I bet he can cast 300yds into the wind with a catfish rod.

opcorn:


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u436/croakerd/reels.jpg

I am not gonna get into all the hoopla with you guys, all i am saying is that a shock leader is supposed to take the initial shock of the weight that you are throwing! i have use 50lb mono as a shock, 80lb braid as a shock and all i'm saying is i know for a fact that i can cast 130-150 yards on a cast with 4,5,6 ounces without a shock leader now what you guys can do i really don't care! im just stating that you don't need a shock until you start throwing 8 n bait and in the area stan and i live in its not needed until you hit the Atlantic!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Croaker D said:


> http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u436/croakerd/reels.jpg
> 
> I am not gonna get into all the hoopla with you guys, all i am saying is that a shock leader is supposed to take the initial shock of the weight that you are throwing! i have use 50lb mono as a shock, 80lb braid as a shock and all i'm saying is i know for a fact that i can cast 130-150 yards on a cast with 4,5,6 ounces without a shock leader now what you guys can do i really don't care! im just stating that you don't need a shock until you start throwing 8 n bait and in the area stan and i live in its not needed until you hit the Atlantic!


Its about safety, btw was that 130-150 measured on a field? Because typically when I measure a cast I can say I cast 135 yards or I cast 150 yards not a range like 130-150...


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, NO I MEASURED WITH A 10,000YD TAPE MEASURE  YOU GUYS ARE HILARIOUS! I SCORE THREE POINTS EVERY TIME I CAST FROM THE OPPOSITE ENDZONE (THREW THE UPRIGHTS) AND I CAST WITH A HURRICANE OR PYRAMID SINKER AND THEY ALWAYS GET STUCK IN THE GROUND AND I HAVE TO WALK TO THE OTHER END (MY EXERCISE) RETRIEVE MY SINKER FROM THE GROUND ITS DUG AND THROW IT BACK OVER THE UPRIGHT AND CAST TO THE OTHER END AND SCORE THREE MORE POINTS


Tight Line Fellas!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Croaker D said:


> LOL, NO I MEASURED WITH A 10,000YD TAPE MEASURE  YOU GUYS ARE HILARIOUS! I SCORE THREE POINTS EVERY TIME I CAST FROM THE OPPOSITE ENDZONE (THREW THE UPRIGHTS) AND I CAST WITH A HURRICANE OR PYRAMID SINKER AND THEY ALWAYS GET STUCK IN THE GROUND AND I HAVE TO WALK TO THE OTHER END (MY EXERCISE) RETRIEVE MY SINKER FROM THE GROUND ITS DUG AND THROW IT BACK OVER THE UPRIGHT AND CAST TO THE OTHER END AND SCORE THREE MORE POINTS
> 
> 
> Tight Line Fellas!


Thats pretty impressive, btw they make a thing called a measuring wheel...


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

To lighten the mood I had the same endzone bet in Greenville. Heading to Dowdy Ficklen my truck broke down on the way, I deceided to cast over the road (at the time well over 100 yards I thought). Well met a good girl that night so that semester was shot, didn't fish alot, don't know why? That was with my granddads penn 9 and a pinnicle rod (probably lucky to hit just under 100 with that now). 

Since then (or before) I have not broke my line on the cast (besides backlashes, which are in the yonder) because my surf mentor showed me knots and reiterated physics. There is one instance when you could not have shoved a toothpick up my as. I just built my first heaver and went fishing with 6oz and a plastic FF slide rig. I cast and 6oz flew at this couple walking their dog, I yelled they were clueless. Luckily no harm, but within 20 ft.

I like to take responsibility for my own actions and avoid harm. Since then I use swivels for sliders. I used to and still do hit it too early.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Croaker D said:


> LOL, NO I MEASURED WITH A 10,000YD TAPE MEASURE  YOU GUYS ARE HILARIOUS! I SCORE THREE POINTS EVERY TIME I CAST FROM THE OPPOSITE ENDZONE (THREW THE UPRIGHTS) AND I CAST WITH A HURRICANE OR PYRAMID SINKER AND THEY ALWAYS GET STUCK IN THE GROUND AND I HAVE TO WALK TO THE OTHER END (MY EXERCISE) RETRIEVE MY SINKER FROM THE GROUND ITS DUG AND THROW IT BACK OVER THE UPRIGHT AND CAST TO THE OTHER END AND SCORE THREE MORE POINTS


I used to practice my distance casting on a 120 yd soccer pitch. One penalty box to the other is an easy 100, everything else gets measured. There is a row of houses approximately 220 yards on the other side of our starting point. For casting, I use (exclusively) 4 oz. I don't believe in casting multiple weights when trying to perfect technique. One weight, to mastery, everything else as needed. Anyway, I had a buddy threw a 4 oz weight (with 50 lb shock leader) and had a break off. Long story short, there was a resident in the row who had a diamond shaped opening in their shed in the backyard. Clean through the outside wall.

If that happens WITH a shock leader, why leave it to chance without one? That would have EASILY killed someone.

At the time, I could never have imagined that a fly-away could travel so far from a couple of dopes like us. We now practice on the beach, with a heightened sense of personal responsibility.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, don't be a dumbass, and don't try to make one out of somebody else. Some things are done for a good reason, and it takes less energy to DO them, than to try to mitigate your responsibility later. (or deal with the consequences) If catching fish is your strong point, stick to that, and let it be your redemption - because physics is clearly NOT.


----------

